# fishing report for Mille Lacs



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

Hey everybody just curious how the fishing was at Mille Lacs right now. A couple of my budies are heading up there on thursday for four days of fishing. Does anybody know what the water temp is now. Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Not sure what the water temp is. My old man has been working hard to scratch out a limit most days. They are biting but it hasn't been as good a spring as in recent years.


----------

